# Graphic Design help?



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

So, I've realized that I need to expand my current portfolio to include graphic design. In fact, that's all I'm really qualified for, and I'd kinda like to get a job.

The only problem is, I'm having trouble with... Inspiration. I want to get excited about graphic design, but I have some preconceptions about it that need serious squashing.

Thinking of graphic design as logos, mottos, typography, and advertisements isn't really helping-- It's making it seem tedious, boring, and restrictive.

I've looked up examples of the top graphic designers, looked up videos about graphic design, but I'm coming up short in terms of getting at the _heart _of the work. Finding the fun-ness. That's what's really important for me.

I was hoping that some experienced in this area could shed the fun-light on it to help fuel my work, because I don't know how to start without an internal motivation.

Thanks so much for your time. :kitteh:


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

My latest source of inspiration is this place
http://www.csswinner.com

Twitter is helpful if you have one just for following graphic designers, I mean you could even be incognito for this. Once you follow people who's work is inspiring, you also see people who inspire them. (but you may already be doing that). Maybe find an unrelated search topic like food - lots of pretty pictures. 

nautil.us is another site I like because they use lots of illustrations, plus I don't mind reading some the articles.

The CSS contest winning site uses a lot of JavaScript and stylesheet transitions but the artwork is often quite something too. You can look according to months or pick a color range category. They have a new winner everyday, it could take a long time to see everything.


Another thing I do. . . . is sometimes you just have to go somewhere, I have a few artsy area favorite places to go, includes going to a small lake, feed the ducks, watch some boats and then do some sidewalk window shopping down main street of resort-ish area. Store displays and colors sometimes inspire me.


----------



## AuroraLight (Dec 1, 2014)

I had a similar problem a few years back, it got to the point where besides design work i did for clients, I didn't want to do anymore personally designs because of the Frustration and lack of inspiration. The way i got inspired again was by expanding my current skills. I begin to incorporate different styles of art from traditional art forms to to CGI, etc. Also do some quick designs that aren't meant for clients. Just focus on enjoying the process and trying out simple new techniques. If you focus too much on what other people might want from our designs one can begin to feel limited and detached from their work to the point where their original connection to that idea begins to eroded away.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

You can design and write a book of your own. Combining philosophy and graphic design.


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm no graphic designer but I strongly suggest - if you will get this feeling that you want to do somethig - do it.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

@Word Dispenser Was journalism your main thing? Just wondering what the main portfolio you mentioned is generally focused on, and why you are leaning toward design as the direction to expand into. 

One thing I was concerned about for a while was crowd sourced design, but I think that is wearing off. Too many refunds need to be made by crowd sourcing design sites.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Old Intern said:


> @Word Dispenser Was journalism your main thing? Just wondering what the main portfolio you mentioned is generally focused on, and why you are leaning toward design as the direction to expand into.
> 
> One thing I was concerned about for a while was crowd sourced design, but I think that is wearing off. Too many refunds need to be made by crowd sourcing design sites.


I was in college for journalism for a couple of years, but I didn't finish my third year. I ended up going to foundations in art and design, 1 year thing. Which was amazing.

My talents generally haven't lent themselves particularly well to my idea of what 'graphic design' represents. There is a kind of 'orderliness' to it, measured, symmetrical, neat... And in the '3d design' class, I couldn't cut a straight line to save my life.

I've always been very skilled with computers, and getting visual effects and shiny things working well enough... But, drawing neat, clean lines is something I envy in others. I am, by nature, sloppy.

My 'dream' has been to work as a concept artist. But, my skills aren't there yet. I have done self-study and a lot of work, but not nearly enough to be professional. Thus, my theoretical sketchbook, which contains the means of a portfolio, is filled with a lot of studies-- Master studies, anatomical studies, architecture, still life, digital paintings, acrylic paintings, and drawing from life sketches while on the bus and whatnot. But, nothing in the nature of graphic design. Still, I do think these other things lend themselves very well to the craft?

I'm working in a library right now-- A temporary position. Basically, paid volunteer work through the government of the country I'm living in now, due to my having ADD and having been messed up/stressed out/exhausted because I worked at a kindergarten for a couple of years. And got fired, despite seeking treatment for my focus issues, and the safety concerns that resulted from that(Nothing actually happened).

I have _not_ worked in the art world and made money for it. At least, not yet. So, I'm thinking of attempting to design a pseudo album cover, and things like that, to provide samples for my designing abilities in my portfolio, since I don't actually have any work experience as of yet (And, let's be honest, maybe not ever. I have no idea how to find a job. I was under the impression that graphic design was in high demand, but it's pretty difficult to find a job in a country where you don't speak the main language, even if everyone can speak English.)

Sooo... Yeah. My main thing is 'floating', I guess you could say.

My hope was to work in graphic design and applying my art skills to that, while attempting to improve my abilities enough to get into concept art... I think of it as a Doorway Of Opportunity. And it'd be pretty awesome to have that kind of experience on my resume, too. :laughing:


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Design is so broad, from packaging and product, illustration, vector art - icons, ux design, fashion, decor, display, information design - ways to convey data. I think the best shot is to find something you can be known for or specialize in, and start self publishing online (*start with pseudo album cover?). Get things out there first, and look for work employment opportunity after people see what you can do. I'm not sure if people benefit from the group things like deviant art or if an independent home base is better.

I too, struggle a little with messy thinking vs minimalist layout. Pastel sketching used to help me loosen up and I have to fake minimalist discipline by throwing it all into a project and then ruthlessly subtracting.

I've heard people say web design is more science than art. I haven't decided if that philosophy works for me or against me yet.

* one thing I've noticed is that it is much better to produce quantity on a schedule, even if it is a loose schedule, than to only have a few sporadic excellent things. Social media won't let you do unpredictable down-time, if you want people to care you exist. So good idea to build up some content and give yourself a head start, releasing things once a week or something like that.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Old Intern said:


> Design is so broad, from packaging and product, illustration, vector art - icons, ux design, fashion, decor, display, information design - ways to convey data. I think the best shot is to find something you can be known for or specialize in, and start self publishing online (*start with pseudo album cover?). Get things out there first, and look for work employment opportunity after people see what you can do. I'm not sure if people benefit from the group things like deviant art or if an independent home base is better.
> 
> I too, struggle a little with messy thinking vs minimalist layout. Pastel sketching used to help me loosen up and I have to fake minimalist discipline by throwing it all into a project and then ruthlessly subtracting.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I suppose so. I'm getting help from the employment governmental thingie, so if they find a spot for a graphic designer, all I need to bring is a portfolio. I'm in a fortunate position, but I still need to look out for myself in terms of opportunities.

I figure that I'll try to design random things. Maybe even wallpapers and random patterns and whatnots. Logos and CD covers.

I have made my first... Thing! I don't know what it is. 









It looks like it should go on a T-shirt. Is this my first album cover? I don't know _what _it is. I kinda feel like I'm in over my head with this graphic design thing. Obviously I would need to explain each piece, right? Annnnd if I'm just making shit up, and not being accountable for my random, I might be slightly doomed?

Does it matter?

I might hide.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

I like it. - the pic. 

This might be outdated input, but my experience is that something can be called a graphic design position when it is not going to give you experience for anything other than whatever that position with that company is. Sometimes this is the worst place in the world because it won't be classified as boring work that nobody wants so that they have to make it up to you in better wages, but you won't have leverage to move beyond an entry level because another entry level artist or artist wanna be will be tricked into thinking this job will turn into a creative position to replace you.

So I'm saying this for you as well as myself, getting the job is great but you still need to have stuff out there to keep options open or you might be stuck in something you don't like and no way to move up.

Art school needs the rationale behind the work for those critiques but nice presentation of something people like counts more for most employers or customers. Might depend on if you are working for a specific art-director temperament I guess.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Old Intern said:


> I like it. - the pic.
> 
> This might be outdated input, but my experience is that something can be called a graphic design position when it is not going to give you experience for anything other than whatever that position with that company is. Sometimes this is the worst place in the world because it won't be classified as boring work that nobody wants so that they have to make it up to you in better wages, but you won't have leverage to move beyond an entry level because another entry level artist or artist wanna be will be tricked into thinking this job will turn into a creative position to replace you.
> 
> So I'm saying this for you as well as myself, getting the job is great but you still need to have stuff out there to keep options open or you might be stuck in something you don't like and no way to move up.


Thanks for the info! 

To be honest, from the place I'm at right now, I would be relieved to just have a job and be able to say, "Ah yes, I worked as a graphic designer for ____" Internal monologue : "_Even if it was the most boring shit ever._" :laughing: 

But, then again, I may find myself in a position where I hate my job, and that would suck, because I'm not very good at doing things I hate.

This library job's actually been the best job I've ever had, so it's rather disconcerting to think of downgrading from 'The Best' to 'The Worst'.

So, I'll make sure to have an online portfolio/website, that I will keep updating, and try to keep updating myself on what's going on in the design world, and making sure that I'm visible from a hiring standpoint.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

It sounds like you like to draw and I think that can work out nice for you. Originality and experimentation will continue to be more and more valuable because everybody can use templates and take photos now.


----------



## vivienn3 (Sep 10, 2015)

awe i always wanted to be a graphic designer, wish i could help


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I currently go to the Art Institute for Graphic design, and do some freelance. I'd say, the best way to make it fun would be to incorporate some of "you" into every piece you do. I highly recommend mastering Adobe Illustrator, it'l be your best friend. 
If you learn to do complex vector art, you can even incorporate some of your actual vector artwork in a magazine spread or poster. It's also good to develop a distinct style.


----------



## Mazey (Aug 25, 2015)

I started out by designing avatars and signatures for other people, maybe thats something for you to start?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Behance and Pinterest are great resources.

I'm nudging my way over into graphic design (will probably end up doing a cross between graphic design and web design), but man...I can't imagine not being inspired by typography, logos, brands, etc. Just looking at all kinds of signs when I walk around my city gets me energized to make my own.


----------

